

Don’t Read Blog Posts Unless You’re Taking Something Actionable Out of Them - Baadier
http://semzoom.com/dont-read-blog-posts-unless-youre-taking-something-actionable-out-of-them/

======
ArekDymalski
Yeah, that would be really useful advice if you could somehow estimate how
actionable the content is _before_ reading it. But that would require all
bloggers to start their posts with honest TL;DR or just use tldr.io

And that ain't gonna happen because most of blog posts are just blog spam.

------
ibrahimcesar
In the same logic, don't read Moby Dick unless you plan to hunt and kill a
whale.

------
blackle
Ok, I'll start now.

